# Navajo Lake - So. Utah



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

For those that know and like this Lake, you'll like this picture. Sorry didn't have time to stop and try a line in the water.

[attachment=0:3kcr9cjt]IMG_1705.jpg[/attachment:3kcr9cjt]


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I would guess that with the water level being as low as it was last fall when it iced over that there wasn't much carry over. I sincerely hope I'm wrong, but not counting on it. I just hope the dike holds and they can establish the splake in there again.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, the draw down may actually not be such a bad thing as far as fish carry over goes--low water means more turnover and more oxygen. In a reservoir/lake like Navajo that is completely spring fed, low water means that good oxygenated water remains in the lake when water is running out of it. I know of some good ice fishing trips this past winter up there and wouldn't be surprised a bit if trout made it through the winter just fine....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's nice to hear.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful splake in there.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I certainly hope you're right wyo2. I'm curious what pbh's opinion is on the matter where he has connections with the DWR.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> I certainly hope you're right wyo2. I'm curious what pbh's opinion is on the matter where he has connections with the DWR.


Ummm, W2U is just as "connected" as PBH is.

Sounds like Navajo will be just fine this year. 8)


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

> Ummm, W2U is just as "connected" as PBH is.


Was not aware of that. But it does make me smile thinking there's a real chance of some carry over.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I know that as of February, fish were still doing fine (including the rainbows...and they are usually the first to die). Even if some fish died this past winter with the low water, I am almost positive that a good number will have made it. I think with the repaired dike in place things are looking up...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Will be down over labor day this year good to hear that is still an option this year!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> I certainly hope you're right wyo2. I'm curious what pbh's opinion is on the matter where he has connections with the DWR.


Does this mean I have more credibility than W2U??

Sweet!!

milt and eggs all came from the same donors.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> milt and eggs all came from the same donors.


?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the picture. We had a cabin by navajo when I was a little boy. brings back some good memories.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> neverdrawn said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly hope you're right wyo2. I'm curious what pbh's opinion is on the matter where he has connections with the DWR.
> ...


Sure there wasn't a "carp" in the woodpile?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> I would guess that with the water level being as low as it was last fall when it iced over that there wasn't much carry over. I sincerely hope I'm wrong, but not counting on it. I just hope the dike holds and they can establish the splake in there again.


Fished Navajo on Saturday and did well for splake...we didn't see any dead fish and it appears as if winterkill has been minimal!

On a side note, there were some boneheads who thought they had to drive their trucks up as close to the water as possible in order to launch their boats (a paddle boat and a small fishing boat). Don't ask me why they couldn't just carry the two boats down to the water from the road....they had more than enough manpower; I guess just not enough brainpower! So, these fools decided to remove some rocks that were put in place to keep vehicles out, and they drove up and over the dike to get near the water. It kills me that so much money was spent just this past winter to repair the dike and dumb people are already doing things that could destroy it....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pity they didn't find one of those sink holes, eh?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.suhuntandfish.com/2013/05/navajo-lake-spring-fishing.html?spref=fb


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes!!! Just gotta find some time to fish it now.:mrgreen:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice fish Dale! Thanks for the info PBH.


----------

